

Tale of RQ-170 Hijack In Doubt as Told in Tehran - gvb
http://www.aviationweek.com/aw/blogs/defense/index.jsp?plckController=Blog&plckBlogPage=BlogViewPost&newspaperUserId=27ec4a53-dcc8-42d0-bd3a-01329aef79a7&plckPostId=Blog%3a27ec4a53-dcc8-42d0-bd3a-01329aef79a7Post%3abca8e6e2-70ef-40a3-8c56-f83aa6fc7ade

======
peteretep
I was mildly surprised at the lack of cynicism here about the Iranian claims
on HN. This article then comes as no surprise

